# Purple Obsidian knife on a deer shed



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

i bet that thing is sharp as hell!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I have done deer with some, but mostly I make them for display, and leave the edge not like a scalpel. A little edge work, and it will shave ya!
Fun hobby for sure; it keeps you reflecting on many things, and really is relaxing.


----------



## coxj22 (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful knife! I love seeing your work... it is an art, thank you for sharing.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

it is so much fun, and thanks


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

just finished this point's shape and edge
this is a sharp one!
time to go notch, but I thought I would share a shaving sharp edge pic before I might break it while notching!!!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

this one came from a 9" point I was making, but it broke during the final stages, and left me with 4".....


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

beautiful work! thanks for posting


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

That knife is awesome


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks
I have been making more lately to get some money for tags, fuel, etc for the upcoming season!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I have that knife for $38 shipped if interested


----------



## Adventure Sworn (May 24, 2010)

Gorgeous. What an art.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

midnight lace obsidian point- got a flake of this in my eye (had glasses off for 1 min)
it came out after 6 hrs. Vision was blurred for the next day, but eyes do heal quickly!
WEAR THOSE SAFETY GLASSES!!!


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you grind the glass? How are they sharpened?


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Shabbona said:


> Do you grind the glass? How are they sharpened?


Look up Flint Knapping... it is quite an art.

Obsidion is the sharpest edge known to man. It will flake off to an edge one molecule thick. LITERALLY! Talk about SCAREY SHARP! They still use obsidion in some forms of surgery when they need an extremely sharp scalpel.


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

Huaco said:


> Look up Flint Knapping... it is quite an art.
> 
> Obsidion is the sharpest edge known to man. It will flake off to an edge one molecule thick. LITERALLY! Talk about SCAREY SHARP! They still use obsidion in some forms of surgery when they need an extremely sharp scalpel.


What he said. Never tried my hand at it...but i've always wanted too.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I aint sure if I can plug a website- there are numerous sites that sell "spalls" of obsidian. This is a workable piece that you thin as you go. Grinding or abrading as its called by many guys with a stone or I use the flat billet I strike with. Supposedly I have read that Ishi didn't do this. Abrading dulls the next area to be struck. Then you end up with a thin piece that's ready for "pressure knapping" this is done with an antler tip, rib bone, or copper rod etc. It is fun. Youtube has alot of awesome talent to watch- 
pm for details on where to buy material if interested. Be prepared to go thru about 20 lbs of material until you make one- then you feel rewarded
wear gloves and glasses- I dont care for the gloves because I like to feel the ridges, humps, etc as I work- I have many cuts from this.


----------



## pacis custodis (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! glad your eye healed up!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks. Would have been _par for the course _tho = last year 2 weeks before opener I broke 3 ribs, fractured scapula, and tore shoulder. Got bow drawn back finally in December, and put tags on two Toms. It all worked out. Wife says I need to be carefull in Sept.


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you ever taken game with an obsidian point?


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

crazygary said:


> Have you ever taken game with an obsidian point?


nope, I have such awesome heads made of steel. I have thought about it, and it would be neat; I just havent tried YET..........


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

this is tripple flow obsidian; it has "bands" you can _see thru_ it in light


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

over 7 hours on this to complete.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wanted to say, keep up the great work!!
I really enjoy your work.


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, I love the work. I just wish I had the time and money to try it myself. Also how do you attach the blade to the handle?


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I attach with modern adhesives, and then put some pitch on there for astetics. Money wise it isnt that expensive but you go thru alot of material before you get one right. Tools I built myself at first, and slowly replacing some of those with bought tools.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

waitin on a soldier friend of mine to come over for tomorrows turkey extravaganza, and finished this knife- it still needs pitch from the tree, but I aint goin out there in the dark looking for sap!
he is so excited- this will be his first hunt. Remember to do anything you can for these guys; I am pretty excited to get him on some fall birds!
I am shooting back-up with the recurve.....seems strange don't it!


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

You do beautiful work. I read where you got a chip in your eye. I'm an older buckskinner. You do doubt know that most of the old Indian nappers where blind from making arrow points. Be really careful . It would be a terrible thing to loose your eyes. The Indians never quit because of lose of eyesight. It was the way your family was. Nappers were nappers and died that way.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I just went to have a physical (first one since early 90's because 35 yr old brother had a heart-attack (USAF) 
he said- you have some "cuts" on your eye.....I told him what happened, and he showed no concern. I do wear glasses, but had them off to touch up one lil spot, and BAM
I hear ya- thanks
when I do percussion knapping in the garage I have had flakes fly off and stick in the drywall. Even chert has SHARP edges; I like chert too, but obsidian is coming my way a little cheaper per pound then heat treated chert. Until my friend goes in the creek again obsidian is what I am using. I do have 1 big chunk of dacite which is fun too.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

The cuts are not the problem, its like the piece that stuck in the drywall. Back then the nappers didn't have glasses. The only thing I try to shape are the flints I use for my strike for fire starting and flintlock. I also make my own strikes.I putts with everything. Your ideas and your work are fantastic.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thank you


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

this is some of the coolest looking tripple flow I have had in my hand.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

rare example of beautiful tripple flow obsidian
5" long knife blade I made today


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

big point I made in last 3-4 days finished _I think_, as I am not sure notching it will add to it. I kinda like it like this!


----------



## overreved (Oct 17, 2009)

Ill take it if still available. Do you take paypal


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

here is the above blade almost done- still needs a little clean up, and some pitch


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

heres the 3 from recent


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

todays work another piece off the tripple flow almost out of this then on to new


----------



## HardCore85 (Sep 6, 2011)

where do you find your materials to work with...not the horns...


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

HardCore85 said:


> where do you find your materials to work with...not the horns...


pm sent


----------



## SuchLike (Dec 6, 2007)

That one looks great. Your hands must get worn out after knapping for that long. Hope you were able to get out in your stand yesterday.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thank you

no I didn't hunt= my two daughters asked me to take them to the park; so the wife and I rode our bikes; in that wind it was _funny_ pulling the trailer behind my bike w/ 50 mph gusts
going to get out tomorrow for a fall bird with the recurve. We've been playing hide-and-seek last couple times out.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

SuchLike said:


> That one looks great. Your hands must get worn out after knapping for that long. Hope you were able to get out in your stand yesterday.


obsidian is the easiest material to work. Not too hard on the hands. This chert is tough, and even though it was cooked in a kiln, still was tuff. Natural fractures, mineral deposits, etc make it a little harder as well.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

here it is on handle- still needs pitch from tree I will do that tomorrow


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I had a blade break today so I turned it into an arrowhead


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

and finished a really awesome tripple flow blade


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

some of the tools, and next material to be worked


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

cool stuff! :thumbs_up


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

some of the work I have been doin this past week


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

Your very talented brother..what got you into knapping? Have you met many folks that say your doing a disfavor to true authentic artifacts?


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

LUCKYDUX said:


> Your very talented brother..what got you into knapping? Have you met many folks that say your doing a disfavor to true authentic artifacts?


answers to your post=
#1 thanks
#2 my ancestors did it so it must be in my blood to make "sharp stones"
#3 no why would they? Also many of the stone types my Native American relatives of long ago knapped are same materials that I use as well as methods and _some_ tools. I am self taught, and I get better everyday!


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

I just remembered a guy that got upset when he saw a guy knap out a couple small bird points one day so I figured there must be more like him. I'm pretty sure that stones from the past could be distinguished from what others are making today. 
I think its as prehistoric of an art form as anything and I love to see new and old work...keep it up, it definitely seems to be in your blood


----------



## SuchLike (Dec 6, 2007)

I bought 3 knives and they are beautiful. Goign to give two of them away to my buddies who took me elk hunting this fall. The other one is for me. True works of art. You do a great job and thanks so much.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

SuchLike said:


> I bought 3 knives and they are beautiful. Goign to give two of them away to my buddies who took me elk hunting this fall. The other one is for me. True works of art. You do a great job and thanks so much.


thanks so much! Glad you enjoyed them


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for all the kind words in pms and posts guys! New material coming my way, and pics to follow soon!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

knife blade almost ready to go on handle!
this is a type of obsidian as well


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Your work is beautiful. I have knapped some but I can't come close to the fine detail that you are getting on your pieces. Your flaking is running almost all the way across some of the pieces. You are also able to get the pieces very thin which is a very difficult thing to accomplish without breaking the piece before you are finished.

Silicosis is something that you want to avoid. I always knapped outside with a breeze blowing or with a fan running to blow the micro particles away so I did not breath them in.

What really makes your work so wonderful is the handles and the attachment method that you use. Just a knife blade with no handle looks good but a blade with a handle is truly a work of art.

You mentioned that you used pine pitch to make the completed knife look authentic. I visited Moundville, Al once and they had on display a stone axe with a wooden handle that had been recovered from the river by a fisherman that had accidentally hooked the wooden handle and was able the pull in the axe. The stone was glued into a hole in the wooden handle using pine pitch. It is very rare to find an artifact of wood from that period.

When I was knapping I went to a few knapp-ins and they were great. I always liked to see what some of the great knappers could do. I consider you to be a great knapper.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Your work is beautiful. I have knapped some but I can't come close to the fine detail that you are getting on your pieces. Your flaking is running almost all the way across some of the pieces. You are also able to get the pieces very thin which is a very difficult thing to accomplish without breaking the piece before you are finished.

Silicosis is something that you want to avoid. I always knapped outside with a breeze blowing or with a fan running to blow the micro particles away so I did not breath them in.

What really makes your work so wonderful is the handles and the attachment method that you use. Just a knife blade with no handle looks good but a blade with a handle is truly a work of art.

You mentioned that you used pine pitch to make the completed knife look authentic. I visited Moundville, Al once and they had on display a stone axe with a wooden handle that had been recovered from the river by a fisherman that had accidentally hooked the wooden handle and was able the pull in the axe. The stone was glued into a hole in the wooden handle using pine pitch. It is very rare to find an artifact of wood from that period.

When I was knapping I went to a few knapp-ins and they were great. I always liked to see what some of the great knappers could do. I consider you to be a great knapper.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Well my computer fouled up and double posted. But that is ok because I don't mind saying that your work is great twice.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

got 6 drying right now more pics soon!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

more coming...
pms answered- good luck on chipping


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

novaculite point
this is a really cool piece with the colored bands thru it.
soft percussion is needed despite it being a HARD material


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

here is bullseye chert on a carved antler handle


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

some more obsidian tine knifes


----------



## fiftyincher (Sep 2, 2010)

Huaco said:


> They still use obsidion in some forms of surgery when they need an extremely sharp scalpel.


When do they not use an extremely sharp scalpel?


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

MIbowhunter sent you pm on where to get material-


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

here are some progression pics as I did a point tonight
you can see it gets thin without much size reduction. Dacite is very easy to use, and I had a pm on it so I grabbed a chunk and started to chip. 

here is first couple of set up spots I hit with flat copper bar









then I follow the ridge lines as a guide on where to strike next









some shaping is done as I chip out thin piece, but I do a series of pressure flaking and then "crush out shape with this antler







it needs to be very thin for the crush to work


I made a tool that holds a horseshoe nail and I get the edge really nice









I use an antler tine to notch it out, and shape a little more


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

tryin said:


> MIbowhunter sent you pm on where to get material-


 i pm'd u also on where to get the rock but im not sure if you got it. So of you could please tell me i would appreciate it. Im going to try my hand at knapping


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

Your work is outstanding!Napping is something I've always wanted to learn but hav'nt been around anyone who knew the trade.Thats some beautiful work right there!


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Truly beautiful work, Tryin. I once took an archaeology course in college and we spent a week learning flint knapping. At the end of the week, I ended up with a rough triangular piece of flint with somewhat of a sharp edge on one side and a flat blunt end on the other. I told my instructor it was a primitive multi-tool with a knife on one end and a hammer on the other. He laughed, picked it up and turned it into a thin, rough blade shape in about 20 minutes and told me to try and refine the shape more. Of course, I went and broke it despite my best efforts. I know it is a difficult skill to learn and you seem to have mastered it. It would be incredibly rewarding to knap a stone point and take game with it. In my case, all mine would have to be for small game as they would simply be blunt points!.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

J-san said:


> Truly beautiful work, Tryin. I once took an archaeology course in college and we spent a week learning flint knapping. At the end of the week, I ended up with a rough triangular piece of flint with somewhat of a sharp edge on one side and a flat blunt end on the other. I told my instructor it was a primitive multi-tool with a knife on one end and a hammer on the other. He laughed, picked it up and turned it into a thin, rough blade shape in about 20 minutes and told me to try and refine the shape more. Of course, I went and broke it despite my best efforts. I know it is a difficult skill to learn and you seem to have mastered it. It would be incredibly rewarding to knap a stone point and take game with it. In my case, all mine would have to be for small game as they would simply be blunt points!.




I break many as I go as well:wink:
usually 3-5 pound material gives at least 2 pieces to make from
the smaller flakes that come off I used to make small bird and fish points with, but I box em up and send them to a friend who makes small points


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

z7master167 said:


> i pm'd u also on where to get the rock but im not sure if you got it. So of you could please tell me i would appreciate it. Im going to try my hand at knapping


pm answered my friend
enjoy the journey...
any questions you might have I will try to help- I am no _expert_, but I can offer help to my best ability! Have fun and WEAR SAFETY GLASSES!!!


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

I purchased a small arrowhead point from tryin to see the quality of workmanship. Was surprised at the quality vs price. I have since purchased 3 of the knives with knapped blades as gifts to youth hunters. These will make some people very happy at christmas!!!! Can't wait to get the blades, and even more so to see my nephews reaction to them. Thanks for a great product at an even better price. I will let you know Karson's reaction after christmas. Can't wait till he skins his first deer with one.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for the kind words!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

absolutely awesome, wife caught me looking through this post twice now, she is worried to death there is another hobby on the way.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

randallss7 said:


> absolutely awesome, wife caught me looking through this post twice now, *she is worried to death there is another hobby on the way*.


keeps you at home, keeps your mind working, and its good for you!
try these if trouble arrises :wink:


----------



## dukebri000 (Dec 11, 2011)

beautifull knife


----------



## BM2 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have two of his knives they are really nice, really quality work, 
that carved handle is really awsome. whats the price on the 
carved handle


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

some of the stuff I have made recently


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

these are from last few weeks


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

i kinda really really want that moon-lace bladed knife... lol


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

HardWood said:


> i kinda really really want that moon-lace bladed knife... lol


no idea what you mean-


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

tryin said:


> midnight lace obsidian point- got a flake of this in my eye (had glasses off for 1 min)
> it came out after 6 hrs. Vision was blurred for the next day, but eyes do heal quickly!
> WEAR THOSE SAFETY GLASSES!!!


i was talking bout this knife/blade.lol, my spelling gets a little irractic when i'm tired.lol


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

How durable are the knives? Are they more or less for looks or can you actually use them?


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

HardWood said:


> i was talking bout this knife/blade.lol, my spelling gets a little irractic when i'm tired.lol


sounds good- yea that one is gone, but I have some of that material around here somewhere to chip on.....soon


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

z7master167 said:


> How durable are the knives? Are they more or less for looks or can you actually use them?


I skinned my buck with one this year


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

z7master167 said:


> How durable are the knives? Are they more or less for looks or can you actually use them?


in post #58 that is the one I did my buck with-
thanks for looking and posting.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you sell these at/to eagles nest? I almost bought one today and will do so, but not till after Christmas.

Dont suppose you would do some real sharp obsidian arrow heads for hunting? And a price?

Trying to do a real trad type set up for hunting for 2012 season.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Do you sell these at/to eagles nest? I almost bought one today and will do so, but not till after Christmas.
> 
> Dont suppose you would do some real sharp obsidian arrow heads for hunting? And a price?
> 
> Trying to do a real trad type set up for hunting for 2012 season.


Haven't been to Eagles Nest in a loong time (2001), but I have thought of showing them some pieces, problem is (good tho) they all sell before I get enough to make it worth going there.
The hunting points wouldn't need to be as sharp as you describe- small serrations would be better
Pope and Young did a test once with sharp out of the box steel heads, and rough knapped arrowpoints, and the knapped ones outperformed!
pm me when you have time, and we'll come up with a plan!
I am going to shoot my Spring turkey with a knapped head ----I think---


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesome looking knifes!!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thank you, and I hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday weekend!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Great guy to deal with here, Top Notch knifes


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

tryin said:


> sounds good- yea that one is gone, but I have some of that material around here somewhere to chip on.....soon


well, if you end up makin' a knife out of it, and want to sell it, pm me.lol


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Pics of one of his knifes I used to go with the wifes deer skull


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

here is the latest one I did on a carved handle


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

chert blade (shown wet for color)


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

excellent work,I've flint Napped off an on over the years, I get real frustrated with it.... but your better than I.....what i have a hard time with is the material I use here....It's real hard and hard to work with....You said you heat it in a Kiln, explain that process....


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

pm sent-


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!!
I'm interested in one for my Cave.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Really like the knife in post 109!!!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks- it is a tuuuuuffff material to flake!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Beutiful knives. Ive got one of these sitting here at home.

Ill post some pics asap. My laptop must have been thirsty becuase one of my ever helpful kids gave it a drink of water.... now Im stuck on phone use.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for the kind words. Been doin a bunch of arrowheads with the smaller pieces I have piled up- knives again soon:thumbs_up


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

to all the pms on material- I did just list a "kit" = tool, pads, and material in traditional classifieds!
thanks


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

haft is "countersunk" below face of point so no wind affects it. This one was the first run- a doe has been taken allready by one I made a friend- pass thru out of 62 pound compound with carbon arrows. 1' x 1-1/2"..


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

knife blades I have put into trad classifieds....
















and this one


----------



## GizUSN (Jun 20, 2011)

I purchased the chert knife on page 4. Wonderful service and a beautiful knife. If you are interested in what he does and catch an item in the classifieds, they are as nice in your hand as they look in the photos.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

GizUSN said:


> I purchased the chert knife on page 4. Wonderful service and a beautiful knife. If you are interested in what he does and catch an item in the classifieds, they are as nice in your hand as they look in the photos.


thanks for the kind words


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice work!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

been getting alot of pm on what does obsidian look like when it is found
here ya go


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

today's "task"


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

wow looks great ,how does it hold on the antler ,how durable are they ,what is the life of one ,how sharp are they and last question ,how do I sharpen it if it gets dull .


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

made an arrow to display


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

3 more I finished today
































long tine knife


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

giving hands a break tonight
13 hours yesterday
wife went out with mother-in-law yesterday so I was busy!


----------



## LandGuy (Jan 26, 2012)

pm sent thanks


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

LandGuy said:


> pm sent thanks


replied 
thanks


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

goin through the black stuff QUICKLY


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

rainbow obsidian came in the mail yesterday. Big box of big stuff!
































osage handle
































antler


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

display arrow
-natural pigments
-hand carved shaft, nock, slot
-real sinew
-midnight obsidian point
-dyed turkey feathers
- "dirty" waxed for an _aged_ look

thinking I might make some of these for my Godson's Boyscout


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

neck knife....
















played around with the dremel polishing head
















and made a tine knife


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

could we see a better picture of the osage handle? did you try and make it look like it was old? I think I like it? Lets see better pics of the handle.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

nativepride said:


> could we see a better picture of the osage handle? did you try and make it look like it was old? I think I like it? Lets see better pics of the handle.


yes I added ochre pigment to the wax


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

rainbow!


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

still waiting for better pics of the osage handle..............would like to see these...might have someone who would like to have this fine piece.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

last few days....


----------



## ishi924 (Feb 2, 2010)

thats some fine knappin . ive been chippin for 20 yrs but wrists wont take it anymore


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

yea the wrists and shoulders AND elbows......
I'd have a sore finger from flippin thru the channels if I wasn't doin this when family goes to bed....
couple from recent=


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

some of the prettiest purple rainbow to date
You do not know until you smack the rock and see!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

little neck knife=


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

everything goin well!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

just browsing this old post and I am proud of how my "skill" progressed the past year......due to many of you = THANKS for pushing me to get better!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

You do very good work bud.:thumbs_up


----------

